# Warm-up



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I do a little stretching and draw the bow a few times then shoot a few warm up arrows. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

stretch shoulders, back. use a rubber tube for stretching. don't know if it helps or not.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I usually run 3 miles the day before a shoot. Actually I try to do that 3-4 times a week.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Crack open a 12oz group tightner!!!!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I have looked into "Rotator Cuff" exercises and would recommend them to anyone shooting a bow.
The number of people with Rotator Cuff damage would drop dramatically as a result.
I am a rowing coach and anyone taking part in rowing would do a 30 min warm up before starting the training regime, every session.
The idea of someone pulling a bow which normally is at the limit of ones strength without a warm up makes no sense at all.
You are asking for shoulder surgery further down the road.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Irish Sitka said:


> I have looked into "Rotator Cuff" exercises and would recommend them to anyone shooting a bow.
> The number of people with Rotator Cuff damage would drop dramatically as a result.
> I am a rowing coach and anyone taking part in rowing would do a 30 min warm up before starting the training regime, every session.
> The idea of someone pulling a bow which normally is at the limit of ones strength without a warm up makes no sense at all.
> You are asking for shoulder surgery further down the road.


Maybe you can post these exercises for people to use.

I always warm up before shooting, the older I get the more I appreciate the value of the warm up.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Stretch bands or tubes for a few minutes. Use a wall or pole to stretch my chest muscles. Shoot several arrows. Sometimes it is straight into shooting if I run late to an event (no time for stretch/warm up).

Some exercise I found. There are a ton more, do a search on "rotator cuff exercises":

http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/healthy/physical/injuries/265.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6MMD5L7498


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm thinking archery is more a discipline than a sport, and your not supposed to be using muscle if your shooting proper form an not over bowed.
So any more than a few stetching exercises before shooting should do it!!!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Discipline or not you still use muscles even when drawing and using proper form. 

on top of that it's still a good idea to loosen up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

nock tune said:


> I'm thinking archery is more a discipline than a sport, and your not supposed to be using muscle if your shooting proper form an not over bowed.
> So any more than a few stetching exercises before shooting should do it!!!


You could say that but Martial Arts is a discipline as well. I wouldn't think of just jumping in to a class or training without a proper warmup. Proper form shows that your body is aligned with the bow and not holding your draw with arm muscles. You still need to use muscles to start the draw and finish the release (back tension). Your back and shoulder muscles ARE drawing and holding the bow otherwise your form will collapse. Better to give them a warmup than to sit out a season due to a tear, strain or other injury.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

hdracer said:


> You could say that but Martial Arts is a discipline as well. I wouldn't think of just jumping in to a class or training without a proper warmup. Proper form shows that your body is aligned with the bow and not holding your draw with arm muscles. You still need to use muscles to start the draw and finish the release (back tension). Your back and shoulder muscles ARE drawing and holding the bow otherwise your form will collapse. Better to give them a warmup than to sit out a season due to a tear, strain or other injury.


I guess if you think martial arts is a discipline, You don't know what one is. And I did say some stretching is good. Plus you muscles don't hold the bow if your shooting proper form.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nock tune said:


> Plus you muscles don't hold the bow if your shooting proper form.


 I think you do use some muscles when holding. If you run your hands over someone holding at full draw you'll be able to feel the tension in certain muscles (unless they're fat and flabby like me). Certainly muscle tension enters into shooting back tension.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

nock tune said:


> I'm thinking archery is more a discipline than a sport, and your not supposed to be using muscle if your shooting proper form an not over bowed.
> So any more than a few stetching exercises before shooting should do it!!!


Okay, please educate me.

What's the difference between a discipline and a sport?

When I'm maintaining back tension at full draw, what body parts are engaged?


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

To qualify as a discipline the bow must cost more than $800. In a sport the bow must cost less than $800. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

soonerboy said:


> To qualify as a discipline the bow must cost more than $800. In a sport the bow must cost less than $800. Sorry I couldn't resist.


YEH... What he said... I like the way you think....soonerboy...
Plus I'm sure a archer could never be mistaken for a athlete...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

nock tune said:


> I guess if you think martial arts is a discipline, You don't know what one is. And I did say some stretching is good. Plus you muscles don't hold the bow if your shooting proper form.


That's a good one. Martial arts not a discipline?? Ok, if you say so. I can't think of a "sport" that requires more discipline--both mind and body. As for muscles not holding the bow--go ahead an completely relax at full draw and see what happens. Yes, the bone-on-bone contact helps ensure proper shooting form but without your muscles doing their part you will never get to full draw and never hold it. And that is where injuries occur--straining muscles and tendons not ready for the work they are required to do.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

hdracer said:


> That's a good one. Martial arts not a discipline?? Ok, if you say so. I can't think of a "sport" that requires more discipline--both mind and body. As for muscles not holding the bow--go ahead an completely relax at full draw and see what happens. Yes, the bone-on-bone contact helps ensure proper shooting form but without your muscles doing their part you will never get to full draw and never hold it. And that is where injuries occur--straining muscles and tendons not ready for the work they are required to do.


Still waiting for him to answer my similar questions.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

All shooting sports are a disipline. Its something done by a single person where the out come is not influenced by another individual.More mental than physical like rifle and pistol shooting, archery, darts and even maybe bowling.
Most of the people I've seen involved in these event are surely not athletes, and I'm fairly sure 90% of these people do no warm ups. I'm just giving my opinion! You don't have to agree with it.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

nock tune said:


> your not supposed to be using muscle if your shooting proper form an not over bowed.


When I'm maintaining back tension at full draw, what body parts are engaged?


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

nock tune said:


> All shooting sports are a disipline. Its something done by a single person where the out come is not influenced by another individual.More mental than physical like rifle and pistol shooting, archery, darts and even maybe bowling.
> Most of the people I've seen involved in these event are surely not athletes, and I'm fairly sure 90% of these people do no warm ups. I'm just giving my opinion! You don't have to agree with it.


It's good that you issued a disclaimer ("I'm just giving my opinion") since I've yet to find a dictionary definition supporting your definition.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Arcus said:


> When I'm maintaining back tension at full draw, what body parts are engaged?


All I know is if I do something physical my muscle are sore, when I shoot there not. I sure hope this answers your question!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

nock tune said:


> All I know is if I do something physical my muscle are sore, when I shoot there not. I sure hope this answers your question!!


That is because your muscles are used to the shooting!!!


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Arcus said:


> It's good that you issued a disclaimer ("I'm just giving my opinion") since I've yet to find a dictionary definition supporting your definition.


Google shooting sports and check the Wikipedia..........................


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Arcus said:


> It's good that you issued a disclaimer ("I'm just giving my opinion") since I've yet to find a dictionary definition supporting your definition.


The part about warming up is my opinion...... The part about it being a discipline is a fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

nock tune said:


> The part about it being a discipline is a fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You can use all of the exclamation points you wish, but that doesn't make it so. You will not find universal agreement on the definition of an athlete, and certainly not enough to support your definition as an undeniable fact.



nock tune said:


> Its something done by a single person where the out come is not influenced by another individual.


 The shot-putters, discus-throwers, etc., will be disappointed to discover that they are not participating in a sport.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Arcus said:


> You can use all of the exclamation points you wish, but that doesn't make it so. You will not find universal agreement on the definition of an athlete, and certainly not enough to support your definition as an undeniable fact.
> 
> The shot-putters, discus-throwers, etc., will be disappointed to discover that they are not participating in a sport.


Are they not more physical then mental? Read the whole statement, don't just pick out parts!


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.reigatepriorybowmen.org.uk/archery-disciplines


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Sigh. Never mind. You get the last word. Bye.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The best warm up for archers that I've found is:
fold / lock your fingers behind your head
Contract your shoulder muscles and extend your elbows toward your back keeping your fingers locked. Feel the muscles do the pulling back. Hold for 10 seconds at a time. You're balling up those muscles like a Sharpe` dog's skin.
Next with fingers still locked behind your head, bring your elbows forward to try to touch them together. This flattens and stretch's those muscles used in the draw & hold cycle. Again hold for 10 seconds.
Repeat this until you can comfortably touch your elbows.
If at any time you get a pain that doesn't lesson with each added rep. You might have a shoulder problem.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

hdracer said:


> Stretch bands or tubes for a few minutes. Use a wall or pole to stretch my chest muscles. Shoot several arrows. Sometimes it is straight into shooting if I run late to an event (no time for stretch/warm up).
> 
> Some exercise I found. There are a ton more, do a search on "rotator cuff exercises":
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, very good info as doing the wrong exercises is likely just as bad as not doing any at all.


----------

